# Where to buy pre-wired fluorescent battens?



## Renenet (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm looking to buy a fluorescent batten suitable for an 18 watt, 24 inch UVB tube. It's a T8 fitting. As far as I'm aware, a stock standard UVB tube for reptiles.

I need to get one that's pre-wired, preferably with a plug that can be removed so I can put it in the enclosure without having to make too big a hole. 

Can someone please point me in the right direction? The only pre-wired batten Bunnings sells is a T4. I'll take recommendations for a local store or mail order. 

Thanks,
Renenet


----------



## bimbo (Mar 1, 2012)

maybe try an aquarium store? Fluros of all varients are common over fish tanks and they would come pre wires


----------



## Erebos (Mar 1, 2012)

Bunnings have them. Here if not it will be dirt cheap to get it wired. It's only 2 wires. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## browny (Mar 1, 2012)

I found something that may fix what your after but will have to PM you the info.


I have found a plug in type fluro online but can't find it again unfortunately so not able to check if it was T8 globe, good luck with it tho


----------



## Renenet (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks. I'm going to an electrical wholesaler tomorrow. I'll let you know what I decide.

UPDATE: The electrical wholesaler took pity on me and wired me an appropriate fluorescent batten for quite a nice price. If anyone in Cairns wants to know where I went, feel free to PM me.


----------

